# KitchenAid Cheese Grater Attachment ????



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

[product="27522"]Kitchenaid Rvsa Slicer Shredder Attachment For Stand Mixers [/product]
Was looking at this for Parmesan cheese. Any one use it ??????? The Cuisinart has a disk also.

Looking for a fine grind. Or any other Ideas ????


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have not used this attachment but it is cheap enough at $36.00 you could try it. Are you looking to grate a large volume of cheese for a professional setting or home?


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

At home I grate1/2 lb at a time


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't like the texture of cheese when using a Cusiinart grater disk and doubt that the KitchenAid attachment would be much better.  For half pound I'd continue to continue to use a hand grater or microplane.  8 oz really doesn't take long to shred.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I never had an issue with texture on a FP I just hate cleaning more than I need to and that's not very much cheese. If you really want to go the mechanized route I'd stick with the Cuisinart but a good old fashioned box grater will eat through that much Cheese toot sweet!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For small amounts the KA is quite adequate. Depending on the FP, you might have to empty the bowl when it gets full, and they are a bit or complicated to take apart and wash compard to the KA.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If the OP is after fine ribbons like the KA will make another option is a Zyliss. It will go through that much cheese faster than I get the KA or FP out and set it up. Cost effective and not much to clean either.


----------

